# Droid X2 reminds me of why I love my Thunderbolt



## m00nshake (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello everyone. My Thunderbolt is being replaced by BestBuy under the black tie protection. Because they didn't have another Android loaner, they broke a new Motorola X2 out of the box as a loaner until my replacement comes in, and I had to put down a $50 deposit just in case I don't bring the X2 back. Since the X2 is newer than the Thunderbolt, I considered not returning it and taking the hit for the deposit. But...

Three days into using this phone and I'm reminded as to why I've been so happy with my Thunderbolt for over a year now, even though development has dropped significantly.

Yes the X2 has a nice screen, is dual core, and has a better camera. There are no light leaks near the buttons. However, the GUI in my opinion is inferior to Sense. It often lags when you're pressing home screen icons or navigating screens. When I run Cardiotrainer and Doubletwist simultaneously, the music starts to skip randomly as if this phone were a portable CD player. And this is with dual core? My stock Thunderbolt ran more smoothly with a single processor.

Further gripes include the lack of 4g, which is a deal breaker for me since we just got it a few months ago. Also GPS on the Thunderbolt is more accurate and consistent than the X2. Although it locks quickly, when I track my workouts with Cardiotrainer, the total distance is all over the place, whereas on the Thunderbolt it has been very consistent.

So... now that I've got this X2, I'm reminded of why I like and have liked my Thunderbolt for a long time now. It's easy to get pessimistic with the lack of development as of late and the problems with RIL, however, it's still a rock solid phone and it took this experience to remind me why I should still own it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't speak on the DX2 but I had an original DX. After having my thunderbolt for about 2 months. I am not convinced its better than the DX. I flashed multiple rom's including sense, thundershed, & liquid. My DX seemed faster & smoother. Build quality was top notch. Only downside was 3g & locked bootloader. Even that. I'm having a hard time liking the tbolt more.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

I like to add this has nothing to do with roms on the tbolt. There top notch. Oh yeah Tbolt camera blows away Motorola's camera.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't think I could ever go back from 4G at this point. the speed difference between my phone and my wife's iPhone is like day and night (before the discovery of fire, during a lunar eclipse, on a cloudy night so you can't see any stars)


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

IPhones are so slow that if you dropped it, it would take two days to hit the ground


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> IPhones are so slow that if you dropped it, it would take two days to hit the ground


+1

sent from my HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## jimbo894 (Feb 18, 2012)

I came from the x2 and when we start talkin flashing roms i feel dragonkiller cm7.2 is far more stable and speedy, dont get me wrong i love my bolt now but do miss my x2 at times.....but no unlocked bootloader and no 4g just kills it for me.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

JDely31 said:


> I can't speak on the DX2 but I had an original DX. After having my thunderbolt for about 2 months. I am not convinced its better than the DX. I flashed multiple rom's including sense, thundershed, & liquid. My DX seemed faster & smoother. Build quality was top notch. Only downside was 3g & locked bootloader. Even that. I'm having a hard time liking the tbolt more.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


I went through 12 Droid X's before I even rooted it. Random reboots, nuked bootloader after failed update, multiple issues with dead/stuck pixels. Never dropped the phone, always in a case. That phone was trash.

edit: Also, Verizon finally offered to let me switch to a different phone but would only let me _choose_ the Fascinate. And I had to buy my own battery and cover.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> I went through 12 Droid X's before I even rooted it. Random reboots, nuked bootloader after failed update, multiple issues with dead/stuck pixels. Never dropped the phone, always in a case. That phone was trash.
> 
> edit: Also, Verizon finally offered to let me switch to a different phone but would only let me _choose_ the Fascinate. And I had to buy my own battery and cover.


Wow that's great customer service right there.


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> I went through 12 Droid X's before I even rooted it. Random reboots, nuked bootloader after failed update, multiple issues with dead/stuck pixels. Never dropped the phone, always in a case. That phone was trash.
> 
> edit: Also, Verizon finally offered to let me switch to a different phone but would only let me _choose_ the Fascinate. And I had to buy my own battery and cover.


WOW!!! Sorry to here that. I guess I was lucky. Bought mine off Craigslist in perfect condition & never had a problem with it. My friend still has his original DX & he's due for an upgrade next week. IMO. One of the best phones Verizon ever had.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## m00nshake (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright everyone. Just a little update. This is a brand new phone, unrooted, stock everything, and I've had more app crashes then I'd care to list. The phone still acts sluggish as all very out. In other words, I can't wait to get my replacement Thunderbolt from Best Buy.

Thanks for all of the comments. Keep em coming... 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## friendlymonster (Sep 11, 2011)

LOL. I've handled phones from the x2, bionic and razr an I still love my rolling Thunder better. Nuf said.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

Had the incredible (still miss the optical joystick) had a droidx, fascinate, and now on to the bolt. So far my favorite phone and will more then hold me over to my upgrade on my birthday.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------

